# Gill curl



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Does anyone know what causes gill curl. My gold spilo looks to have a touch of this. Its not really bad but I was wondering what i could do to ease this. He is in a 20tall and is about 3-4 inches. He gets a water change every week with a penguin 330 filter on his tank. I keep the temp at about 81 degrees. He has two large ornaments in the tank along with a piece of driftwood that he constantly hangs out by all day. I was thinking about removing the ornaments and just having the wood in there to give him more swimming room but he hardly swims but at night. He is aggressive and will chase my fingers, has huge teeth, and seems to be growing nicely. Am I worrying too much? I also put some aquarium salt in there. Let me know what to do, thank you!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

It would help a lot if you could post some pix...I've never experience such...does the water parameter ok ?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It comes from bad water conditions for long periods of time. It also could be from a gill infection.


----------

